# Blue Zaire Moba



## O.CELIK #7

Cyphotilapia Blue Zaire Moba was the passion of my hobby for 11 years. I always wanted to feed some of them. Now after 11 years thanks to a friend I have some baby Mobas. They are 35 days old and they have many more years to live and I'll their photos to this topic.

Parents of my fishes was cought at the Zaire Lake Tanganyika. They have ''F0 Wild Fish'' certficate and they are 8 years old..



















The first moments of my fishes at my home. They are much smaller and they are at the 120 liter aquarium at the picture but within 1 month their new home will become 300 liter tank..


----------



## O.CELIK #7

Actually they are much smaller, I know but I'm still waiting your comments.. Because I need a courage..


----------



## O.CELIK #7

New photos..

They are in 300 liter now..


----------



## cobalt

Nice looking group. The big guy is a monster! How big is he/she? PLease keep us posted!


----------



## Ron R.

congrats!!!!!!!!!! I feed my F1 mobas that size NLS Thera A.........the .5mm smallest size once daily.


----------



## O.CELIK #7

Thanks for comments..

Big fishes 1 male and 3 female but they are belong to my friends. No other photos in my hand. By the way I use artemia and New Life Cichlid Small Fish Formula for baby f1 mobas..


----------



## bigfry

Nice fish. How many have you got in your group?


----------



## O.CELIK #7

Only 1 group in my hand..


----------



## O.CELIK #7

They was born 71 days ago..


----------



## fmueller

Baby fronts are so cute! Thanks for the update :thumb:


----------



## kriskm

They are turning out wonderful! Looks like you are taking good care of them. How many little ones do you have?


----------



## O.CELIK #7

Thank you so much friends..



kriskm said:


> They are turning out wonderful! Looks like you are taking good care of them. How many little ones do you have?


All the same of group. But 4 of them is significantly larger than others. I'm guessing that they are male.


----------



## pork_chop

how many?


----------



## O.CELIK #7

27.02.2011
They was born 3 months ago..


----------



## O.CELIK #7

26.03.2011
They was born 4 months ago..


----------



## baranozhan

your mobas are so beatiful. i m also from turkey and keeping 18 juvenile fronties in my tank. we can share our experiences.


----------



## monisaab

lovely fish...


----------



## eeztropheus

Beautiful, good work! :thumb:


----------



## O.CELIK #7

Thanks a lot..


----------



## O.CELIK #7

By the way, Hi Baran. I'm living in Izmir city. I love to we can share our experiences..


----------



## Lombardo2nd

Great pics


----------



## O.CELIK #7

Thank you so much..


----------



## O.CELIK #7

Hello my friends. Anymore my Moba clan 11 months.. Here comes the new photos..


----------



## des

Look how big they are now. You must be thinking about getting a larger size tank.

I saw for the first time in person a group of young Moba at the fish store a few days ago. I couldn't believe the price tag. Approx. $260 each or 3 for $700 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Super Turtleman

They look great!


----------



## O.CELIK #7

Hey Des;
Actually I'm thinking these days but I don't have a time. That's reason in my tank population now 2 male 5 female.

Thank you Super Turtleman


----------



## Gags

They looking nice 
any new update on photo 
You know we have been waiting for ir opcorn:


----------



## O.CELIK #7

Thanks for all comments. Here comes the new photos 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

